# kitbashed sweeper car



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The other day I got a railbroom, the track sweeper offered in the classifieds. Cool devicce. I had a couple old aristo short cars around, neither of which I ever ran because they were out of scale. So I decided to knock a sweeper car together. I managed to make use of a lot of stuff that was just taking up space. 

Added bolsters cut out of an old aristo floor to make it a 4 axle car. Cut away part of the gondola, cut up an aristo shortie box car, drilled some holes to hide wires, made a door from scribed wood stock, cut in some windows from a long lost playmobil set, and here it is so far. The power source is a milwaukee 12 volt lithium battery from the oscillating tool I got for Christmas. The roof comes off and the battery goes in the cabin. It needs some dulling down and a logo, some weathering, and different wheels without whitewalls. I think the cabin roof is too long over the door




















The sweeper works very well, and it's funny to watch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad you have joined the "sweeper club"!

It's a very useful car, will even sweep ballast out of the way. 

I have a collection of them on my site: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Here's an interesting combination by Thom Filbert:








*


----------

